

Fedora to simplify filesystem hierarchy - ch0wn
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/218847/fedora-simplify-filesystem-hierarchy

======
spydum
Fedora Project loves to challenge the status quo. First it was interface
naming, now it's binary locations. What next?

